# New poster - jet boat question



## jsmoody (Oct 16, 2014)

Been reading this forum for a little bit now. I'm wondering what is the smallest boat any of you might run with a jet outboard? I have a 1242 alweld on order, and have been pondering the idea of a jet outboard. I'm not sure though how the short boat would handle the weight distribution of an outboard that size. I do love the idea of a jet. No more busted props.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Oct 16, 2014)

I wouldn't have any problem running a 25hp on it if it was mine. I run a 60/40 on a 16' 42" Blazer SS


----------



## jsmoody (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm looking at the Tohatsu 25 or 35. The 35 is only about 20 pounds heavier than the 25. Might make a fun little rig.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Oct 17, 2014)

Think there the same motor. I think the 35hp has tilt and trim. That's why it weighs more. I'd definitely go 2 stroke to save on weight. A 50/35 would probably be as big as I'd want on that small of a boat but I'd say it would be a fun little boat.


----------



## RadarJet (Oct 29, 2014)

That sounds like a fun combination. A 35 on the back end will make it a little rear heavy. I put a 25 jet on a lightweight 1436 jon, and it was a very nice combination. It took some tweaking to get the manual trim just right, but was nearly unstoppable once on the water.


----------

